# show us your dog!



## manda

I decided to start a thread where everyone can show of their dogs! i love my dog, he is my best freind.

His name is Ruckus and he is a large sheltie (21 inches 32lbs)
we do disk dog, and starting in agility.


----------



## manda

oh, and one puppy pic! (3 or 4 months old here)


----------



## Guest

Aww...Ruckus is such a cutie.  

Here are my two:










Cassie is a Sheltie:









Chipper is a Beagle:


----------



## manda

what a pretty sheltie you have there! how old is cassie? Ruckus is 10 or 11 months old now


----------



## Guest

Already posted today, but ah...what the hell . 

Chester, the 6 year old Chesapeake Bay Retriever


----------



## goodie

OK, OK. I gotta get in on the pooch pics too. 

Jasper, a mutt. Showed up one day, a stray or someone dropped him off. He was real sick and the wife and I took care of him. This isn't the most flattering pic, but its kinda cute.


----------



## Guest

Hehe, i love that pic goodie! He's adorable!


----------



## Guest

manda said:


> what a pretty sheltie you have there! how old is cassie? Ruckus is 10 or 11 months old now


Thanks! Cassie is an old girl...she's 10.  She has a few health problems that aren't that bad really, but she gets around really good and is still hyperactive as she's always been.


Jasper is so cute!


----------



## Kyoberr

I would but I haven't got the whole picture thing figured out, because sometimes it doesn't seem to work. I'll update this post when I can and put a picture of my dog on. It is a Jack Russel Terrier. It's soooooooo cute.


----------



## NewfieFishGuy

Freddie's not much, but he's all I've got...


----------



## Guest

:lol:
Good one newfie. :razz:


----------



## gemjunkie

This is Sophie... Hope I can add to this with my second later this spring. I really need to DL some newer pics, she's a lot bigger now. She's a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


----------



## manda

eeek a corgi!
awwww love..........


----------



## BV77

You all probably know Mason, the couch potato


----------



## kay-bee

Our three loveable bulldogs (two frenchies and an english):










Daichi (6yrs, 28lbs):









Tank (5yrs, 32lbs):









Q-Pid (2yrs, 55lbs):









Snoring up a storm:


----------



## sonofbreeder

here is my girlfriends dog but he acts like hes mine. hes half huskie half texas blue heeler


----------



## Reefneck

Ladies & Gentlemen, Please welcome........ETHAN!


----------



## harif87

Reefneck said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen, Please welcome........ETHAN!


Nice dog Reefneck


----------



## Buggy

Forgive me if these show up too big...

Dixie (Boxador (half Lab half Boxer)








Bernice (Golden Retriever)








Taffy (Mini Dachsund)








Sophie {name changed after pic was edited} (Comfort Retriever: half co(c)ker Spaniel half Golden Retriever)








Peanut (Chihuahua)








And I just HAVE to show this one...Peanut showing Bernice who's boss. lol









Update of Sophie


----------



## Guest

LOL! I love that last picture Buggy! They're adorable!


----------



## mudskipper26

Buggy said:


> Forgive me if these show up too big...
> 
> Dixie (Boxador (half Lab half Boxer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernice (Golden Retriever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taffy (Mini Dachsund)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie {name changed after pic was edited} (Comfort Retriever: half co(c)ker Spaniel half Golden Retriever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut (Chihuahua)
> http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r212/Buggy66/Pets/100_3238-1
> .jpg
> And I just HAVE to show this one...Peanut showing Bernice who's boss. lol


are u sure you have adequate filtration for those, are you do water changes at least once a week, how big is your tank??


----------



## goodie

We all have some cute pups!


----------



## Reefneck

harif87 said:


> Nice dog Reefneck


Thank you!  He's my favorite YorkiePoo


----------



## Laura Ann

All these dogs are adoreable... but I still think mine is the cutest!










*



























See? Cuteness... no other dog is cuter *


----------



## FishHead

here is my siberian husky.


----------



## Guest

Cute dogs everyone!


----------



## harif87

Kona!


----------



## Laura Ann

harif87 said:


> Kona!


See? Hairf knows she is the cutest, too


----------



## Guest

Mine is cuter.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Such cool names too! I laughed a little when i read "Taffy" as a name. SO CUTE!
Here are mine








(rosie)
and martinee


----------



## redzebra24

here is my dog


----------



## TigerBarb12

cool dogs, ill get pics of mine in the next few days


----------



## manda

yup cute dogs everyone!


----------



## Giddy012

*These are my dogs*

From left to right, Shelby, Emma, and Buddy.
Buddy's much fatter and no longer on the leash when he's outside now. This pic was taken when I first get him, after getting hit by a car. He had fractured his pelvis in 3 places...ouch. He had only been with me for about 2 weeks in this pic, weighing about 48lbs, and now weighs 74lbs.


----------



## Guest

Your dogs are so cute Giddy! I especially love Buddy.  I have a soft spot for hound dogs.


----------



## Giddy012

Thanks. He's pretty cool, very comical. That is when he's not sleeping. Which is like 2hrs out of the day...huge couch potato But I do have to admit Emma's my fav. goes with me everywhere. I didn't get it one day when a person asked me where my shadow was, right over my head.


----------



## IloveCichlids

This is Ernie. We adopted him today from the Humane Society in St. Louis. He is two years old and full of energy.


----------



## Giddy012

One of the lucky ones. Ilovechilids, he's very cute All of mine came from shelters, and there're the best dogs I know.


----------



## IloveCichlids

He has been very good so far. He whined for a bit when we put him in the crate last night but calmed after a few minutes and did not here another sound. Over all he is a very good dog and very pleasant to be around. He has not left my side since I braught him home.


----------



## goodie

Right on for getting him out of the Humane Society! Good lookin dog! Looks as if he's making himself at home. Do you know how long he was there?


----------



## rywill

Zeke is the purebread chocolate lab he will be 4 in april.....Kasey is 1/2 black lab, 1/2 irish setter and she is 13.


----------



## Cichlidsrule

Awwwww! They're all so cute!
This is my c0ckapoo....Zack Black...



























The second one was in black&white, the third is Zack just after he got groomed  Sorry they're so big, I'm too lazy to shrink them down


----------



## Plyr58

The Westie is a 10 month old named Toby and the Miniature Dachshund is 5.5 weeks. His name is Parker and he's great!


----------



## Guest

Aww!! Parker is so precious.  I love puppies.


----------

